# Salt Rising Bread in Bread Machine???



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Is this possible? Does anyone have a recipe?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

self rising bread flour? 
or salt dough risen in bread machine.
salt would retard the rising of dough, is it a question of amounts?

[This message has been edited by m brown (edited January 01, 2000).]


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Salt rising bread is a bread made from a potato/cornmeal starter which produces the only leavening in the recipe. This is a fickle bread because sometimes the mixture doesnt "take ". It is called salt rising not because of salt content but because the bowl containing the starter was packed or surrounded by salt to keep the bread warm.

There are plenty of recipes for Salt Rising Bread but I am looking for one for a bread machine.

Salt Rising Bread

ingredients:

3 md or large potatoes 
3 tb Yellow cornmeal 
1 ts Sugar 
1 ts Salt 
4 c Boiling water 
2 c Warm milk 
1 c Warm water 
1/2 ts Baking soda 
2 ts Salt 
2 tb Melted shortening or oil 
5 lb Bag of flour, bread is best

Preparation: 

Wash potatoes and peel well. I use Eastern potatoes which are common in my area and are the cheapest. Slice raw
potatoes thinly into a large pyrex or ceramic bowl ( non reactive ).Add by sprinkling on the cornmeal, sugar,salt and
pour over the boiling water.Wrap the bowl tightly with a heavy towel and cover the towel with a foil wrap. Place in a
constant warm place overnight such as a radiator or on a low heat warming tray.Set the tray to 90 degrees or a warmth
that is comfortable when touched but not to hot to touch. Then place a larger towel over the entire covered bowl. I find
that 12 to 15 hours is a good time limit to produce the foamy starter. If the next morning the starter isnt foamy or
doesnt smell strong, then do not continue with the recipe. You must have the foam and the smell!

Now in a separate bowl, mix together the warm milk, (even skim is fine), warm water, baking soda, salt and melted
shortening or oil. Drain the potato mixture in a collander saving the starter liquid and mixing with the milk & water
mixture. Stir in enough flour (I use bread flour) to make a smooth dough. Knead until smooth and elastic as you would
for yeast dough, about 8 minutes or so, adding more flour as needed to prevent stickiness. divide the kneaded dough
into 6, greased 1 pound small loaf (8 x 4) pans or 4, 9x3 loaf pans. dough should fill pan 1/3 full. Let the breads rise in
a consisitent warm place covered (again use a 90 degree warm warming tray) until breads are almost double and risen
almost to tops of pans. (about 1 1/2 to 2 hours) . Bake in a 400 degree oven for 30 minutes or golden. remove to racks
to cool. bvrush tops of loaves with melted butter. The characteristic strong odor you smell as the breads are baking will
not overly manifest itself in the flavor of the bread. The bread has a nice grain and texture and pleasant taste. Great
toasted. Freezes well.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Sorry, I am at a loss. I don't use bread machines. 
thanks for the salt rising bread formula though, looks swell.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

after stewing over this for a while, the yeast is in the potatoes and what is organic to the flour and air. 
so, the timing is improtant to the proofing of the bread. 
if the machine has a long proofing period it could work, but I would do everything but the final proof and bake outside the machine. Unless the wild yeast is VERY active this doesn't sound like a machine type item.


----------

